
The Principles of Good Programming - pham
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=331531
======
pasbesoin
The presence of this post couldn't possibly be the result of the reference
made in this comment, eight hours earlier?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2800996>

Please, all, enough with the needless repetition that fills the newsfeed with
redundancy.

